# Has anyone taken an online course before? Need urgent advice!



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

My second semester of grad school will be starting in about a week. I'm taking three courses (full load) one of which is an online class. 

I've never taken an online course before, and now the nerves are hitting me. I thought I'd prefer it since I wouldn't face the terrible fear of speaking in class or doing a presentation (all other classes have these...) 
I'm also really interested in the course subject and am curious to see if I really would do well in an online setting.

But of course I've managed to come across things like warnings online about needing to be focused and have self-initiative, things I am honestly not the best at. I'm also somewhat of an auditory learner. 

I just need some advice from people who have done it before.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Most of the online classes I have taken had weekly deadlines. Usually you have to complete an assignment, take a quiz, or post something in the class forum by midnight on Sunday. So I wouldn't worry about procrastinating too much. Just check to see if the mid-term or final is online or in-person. If it's in person then you might have to watch it a bit.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm currently taking an online class... I'm only in my first week though. 

I like it. A lot. I am one of those people who thought I learn best being taught in a classroom...

So far, my lectures are all audio, slides and notes. I am able to talk with my instructor whenever I want. Everything seems easier, the only thing is you have to put aside so many hours of your own time for the class and to focus.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

I took one and it was so easy. If you have a test try to google the questions and the answers may come up.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah most people above have described online courses pretty accurately. I didn't feel that I learned as much as being in class, haha but even in class I would just learn the necessary to get a good grade then forget it so ehh I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Depends on the class. I took calculus and chemistry online through my university and that was much more challenging to teach myself than, say, psychology. If you have a good textbook and have the ability to manage your time you're fine. You say you're in grad school so obviously you're a decent academic. I would never make a broad sweeping statement about them as each I've taken has been a unique experience depending on the instructor, material, and textbooks not to mention evaluation. If there are regular assignments you're naturally going to keep up with it. If it's only a midterm and a final, well, a lot of people would leave learning up until the last minute. Like me. You'd have to talk to someone who's taken the class. Some professors mark harder knowing you have Google for tests. Some make the exams easier. As I said it really depends!

For me, the "risk" is worth not having to go to class for the courses that don't have lab components. As a science major not everything can be done online but I do it when I have the option.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've taken a couple of online classes before and did really well. It takes a lot of motivation. The ones I took had weekly deadlines for completeing assignments and posting in the forums. My advice is to check frequently if you have assignments.


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

As long as you don't slack off from your assignments and due dates you'll do fine! Try to make some time everyday to do your work so you'll have to constantly remind yourself by looking at the syllabus. Other than that, I've known people fail an online course because they didn't do their work. So do your work and you'll do good.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I've taken a few classes online. Back when I wasn't very good at self-motivation and will power, I did horribly. But the most recent online classes I've taken were last year through the University of North Carolina in Chapel Hill, and I made an A in one class and a B in the other. It really is all about doing the work by the deadline. Teachers also expect you to put a little more time into papers and discussions since there isn't a class to sit through. There's more reading, since they can't lecture. I say to try it out, and if after a month or two you don't think you're going to do well, drop.


----------

